# New ferrets soon!! tomorrow maybe...



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

Contrary to my previous assumption (sooo many smart words ) I may be getting my two kits tomorrow. I managed to finish their set up a little faster then I expected (although some of the ferret proofing still needs testing), and managed to (get my dad to) put their sleeping hutch together . I'm sooo excited, I've been waiting for these ferrets since they were born and waay longer for a ferret at all.

They are almost nine weeks old, I wish I'd got some pictures today, but I'll just have to get some tomorrow. There are only 10 left out of two litters, two of which are already called for by the owner who wants some hobs for ferreting. My sister's having second thoughts about the one she wants since we agreed that one would be mine and the other hers, although I really like the sandy colored jill since she has never nipped hard and is very laid back (as is little fable, the sable polecat I want). It's a shame because I know It's not really my decision (even though I'm paying for everything :sad

She wants a dark polecat now, which I think is from the other litter and seems to be a mini daredevil. I mean if she wants trouble that's fine by me, I'm not going to complain because I'm still getting ferrets , It's a lifetime ambition achieved and my gosh I'm going to work hard to get them litter trained, nip trained and leash trained...bring it on!!


----------

